

ICANN ruling opens door for new TLDs (coming in 2009) - calvin
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7475986.stm

======
olefoo
Good News.

    
    
        http://i.pity.the.fool
    

will be a valid URL,

Bad News. Private registry TLDs will be instantly devalued as homes for spams
and scams. Oh sure, there will be some notable exceptions, but look at what
happened with the .biz and .info namespaces.

Also if you are a domainer, ICANN just shot your business model in the gut
(not that that's a bad thing, asset bubbles in artificially scarce goods is an
antisocial business model).

~~~
drewcrawford
I doubt that. If I know ICANN, they'll charge six figures for TLD
registrations.

~~~
wmf
I think there are enough fools in the world to justify a .fool TLD. Maybe it
will be run by the.motley.fool.

